# Beef Checkoff #2 Scrapped



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tom Vilsack announces that the proposed plan for a second Beef Checkoff plan has been dropped.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/second-beef-checkoff-plan-scrapped-beef-today-editors/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am glad congress told him to back off.Quoted from the link:



> "USDA encourages the beef industry to work together to determine ways to secure more resources for the beef checkoff program so that it can continue to support cattle ranchers around the country."


How much more "resources" do the cattle producers need to secure, and for what purpose?

I voted to continue our state check off. I agree with a national check off as well.

Going for a second national beef check off smells more like fish to me.

The U.S. process at least 500,000 cattle each week. Until the shortage it was 640,000 per week. All of those cattle were sold along the line before ending up at the feed lot. I am not sure if every time cattle move from the farm to the stocker to the feed lot if the check off is collected.

At 500,000 per week that would be $2,000,000 per month the cattle generated at some point for the USDA. If a dollar is collected each time the cattle changed hands then it would be $6,000,000 per month for the USDA coffers on beef alone.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> I am glad congress told him to back off.Quoted from the link:
> How much more "resources" do the cattle producers need to secure, and for what purpose?
> I voted to continue our state check off. I agree with a national check off as well.
> Going for a second national beef check off smells more like fish to me.
> ...


If its any thing like the Alberta beef producers they get $3 everytime cattle sell. If it goes from a cow/calf to backgrounder to feedlot to packer. So than its closer to $9 average. But we can now sumit and get our money back. They complain about it. But than again the last buget report I saw said no one on staff worked for less than $80, 000 a year. Yup get on the board. Work part time and make good money than complain when guys want their money back cause than you might only make $75000. Or worse yet maybe you the one or two unlucky ones who lost their job and had to go get a real job and really work like the rest of us.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

It's $1 every sale. Cow/calf to backgrounder,backgrounder to feeder, feeder to packer.


----------

